# How to kill Scuds



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello all!

I have a shrimp only tank with Scuds in it. I never worried about them, but I finally discovered why I can't grow moss in that tank. I put some brand new healthy Java Moss in and watched them swarm it, devouring it right to the stem in just a day.

What's worse, is after some research I found they eat baby shrimp too!!!!!

I want them gone, I have all the shrimp out, but however I treat this I need to also treat the plants filter and drift wood. I'm willing to bleach if need be, but I'm hoping there is a method that would kill them for sure, but not do as much damage to the BIO filter. I will be replacing the substrate in the process.

Do you have any ideas on the best way to eradicate this menace?

Thank you!
Whiskey


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

About the only thing I can think of that won't damage stuff is to add some fish. Maybe a co2 od might work, or even cranking a heater up as high as it will go, but both of those things will be damaging. Personally I would get out anything I.wanted to save and treat it, then start over.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Everything I want is out,.. except the plants. I need to treat them because I don't want to move this infestation to another tank.

The heater thing is an idea,.. I can't find any data on what the max temp they can stand is though.

Since it is such a small tank, and I don't use Excel anymore but still had some left I decided to start this by trying a 15X overdose of Excel. I hear this stuff is a biocide, and that it's bad for larger organisms these levels, so we'll see what happens. The plants should love it!

Whiskey


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Then just nuke it with bleach. Treating the plants in a copper soultion will take care of them.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

These things are amazing!!! If they weren't so hungry I'd keep them just out of respect.

I put about 2 cups of bleach in a 10G tank, and after 10 min they were still alive! Though not happy. At that point I got worried about the plants, so I pulled everything out and put it in a large bin (dry) and sucked all the substrate and water out of the tank. I then took the tank outside for a good wash down. I rinsed everything off in the bath, filters, plants, wood, rocks,.. and then put it back in the tank.

Right now it's just a bare bottom tank with a bunch of plants floating around, and I am on high alert for scuds.

My Amazonia comes in tomorrow, but I'm keeping it like this until the weekend to make sure no scuds are left.

Whiskey


----------

